# 2293 NSaskR



## blazing guns (20 Apr 2005)

:skull: Anybody know any body in the NSaskR, if you do let me know.


----------



## flip_masta (30 May 2005)

ya i kno sgt feader....she was my sgt for camp at whitehorse/04


----------



## Dane (31 May 2005)

My AdminO goes on strength with them in September, I believe.


----------

